# Best flashlight choice for jogging/running at night?



## mrdctaylor (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys...

I'm looking for suggestions for the best flashlight to use for running/jogging at night. Part of my route goes out in the country where there is very little light and the side of the road isn't that great.

I ordered a red LED Inova X5 for this purpose. My thinking was that the red would give me enough light and not destroy my night vision. Unfortunately, it didn't work that well in practice. The red light didn't light up the ground well enough for me to comfortably see the uneven surfaces. It didn't seem to give enough contrast and I had a hard time seeing potholes.

Also, I don't want a headlamp. I want something I can hold in my hand. The purpose is twofold: (1) to light the ground at my feet so I don't trip and (2) to shine either forwards or backwards when a car is approaching so that they can easily see me.

Anyway, any suggestions would be welcome. I like the size of the X5 and am actually considering the white LED version. For those that have both the white and red versions, is the white alot brighter? Thanks!


----------



## lightlust (Jan 27, 2006)

I was going to get this baseball cap integrated model for strolling at night with an eager dog's leash in each hand. I don't know if it would meet your needs.

EDIT: [Addition] Silly me, I clicked too quickly. In the world of *hand-held* & lightweight lights, I have found happiness with the ORB Raw. I use it nightly with above mentioned dogs. The two-stage switch is a delight, so a long walk over over an hour is no problem when the high level is used only intermittently.

I also have found that *clip-on red flashers* (here for $0.70 USD each from a Canadian supplier) are invaluable. Drivers who ignore the brightest of handheld lights will almost invariably pay attention to an auxiliary flashing red light, even a small one. That's empirical data from a few near misses....


----------



## zespectre (Jan 27, 2006)

Generally speaking you would probably want something a bit more on the flood side of flood vs throw. Also if you are going to use it every night (or very frequently) you may want to consider rechargable types to cut down on the long term cost.

You may also want to see the "flashlight recommendation checklist"
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/96884


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jan 27, 2006)

I have tried a number of lights and by far the SUREFIRE L4 with 17670 (?) rechargeables is the way to go. I haven't used a U2 but would think it's also a good option - a little bigger but with the ability to go dimmer if it's really dark.

For those who don't run, you actually want a dimmer light as it gets darker because your eyes get dark adjusted.

Another light I like is the Princeton Tec Aurora. The EOS is OK but too spotty. My aurora has been modded with Nichia CS so it's about twice as bright.

Good luck


----------



## Grubbster (Jan 27, 2006)

twentysixtwo said:


> I haven't used a U2 but would think it's also a good option - a little bigger but with the ability to go dimmer if it's really dark.


I use a U2 to run with for a couple of reasons. First, the low mode is perfect for dark adapted eyes. Second, there are several parts of my route that have new blacktop on the streets. Blacktop will soak up a flashlight beam like you would not believe! With the U2, in these areas I can give it a little extra to adjust. Also, when you hear an animal on the side of the road (possible skunk in this area) you can put it up full blast to check it out. Also, I have used it full blast for those times when the neighbors let Fido out for his morning poop and Fido decides to have a little fun with the fool running on HIS road. A bright beam will usually stop one of these dogs (not really out to hurt you, just wants a little fun at your expense  ). Also I would definitly recommend your light to be LED because if you are like me, you use it intermittently and that will kill an incandescent. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 27, 2006)

twentysixtwo said:


> I have tried a number of lights and by far the SUREFIRE L4 with 17670 (?) rechargeables is the way to go.


 
I use the L4 with a 168s Pila battery. Great flood beam, bright, and uses rechargable batteries. Will last for a 45 minute run.

Oh, forgot. Slip on a Nite Ize Grip N Clip for AA sized lights and you won't have to keep a tight grip on it the whole time.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 27, 2006)

The other night I saw an evening jogger/runner with a crook-neck flashlight nestled on his person as military personel. At the stop he was jogging/running in place, therefore I knew what I saw on his person. He also had a red flasher on his back. Now how's that? Sure couldn't miss him.


----------



## Flakey (Jan 27, 2006)

I noticed you said "BEST" light for running not cheapest so by recomendation is such. A surefire 9P with a beamshaper and 2 pila 150s rechargeable batteries is a Great light for running/jogging/hiking at night. on the pila batteries it will run constantly for 55 minutes before the circut protection kicks in. I highly suggest getting the beamshaper, it totally eliminates the hotspot of your light, creating just a very large circle of soft slightly yellow incandescent 100 Lumen light. i use a C3 centurian with the same set up (beamshaper, pilas) and it works GREAT for night hiking on a path with no light. and when you need to see whats far away, you just flip of the shaper lense and see whats way out there, the p91 bulbs in 9 volt surefire lights have great throw naturally. IF you have even more money to devote to this then you can buy a U2 as well =) although i would almost warn you against led's for night jogging as asphalt really does eat up LED produced light, broader spectrum Incandescent light works much better in my opinon for seeing whether that is a pothole or just different colored ashphalt.


----------



## a99raptors (Jan 27, 2006)

Try to get an incandescent. Far reaching, better colour rendition. I tried running with a G2 and a U2. My eyes just seem to respond better to the G2 beam, and I think I can make out better details amongst foliage.


----------



## vic303 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd use a headlamp like the Nuwai 712-L with 3 output levels. Then I'd get a regular clip-on red flashing bike light and put it on the back of the shorts/sweats or clip on to your waistpack if you use one. You can also get reflective clothing (Illuminite is great!) and reflective ankle straps (like used to hold pantlegs out of a bike chain, only not metallic). If you're bound & determined to have a handheld light, get something that will run on AA NiMhs and buy a bunch of batteries to keep charged up.


----------



## DigMe (Jan 27, 2006)

Grubbster said:


> Also, when you hear an animal on the side of the road (possible skunk in this area) you can put it up full blast to check it out.



A friend of mine and his wife were jogging one morning (before work) and she got sprayed by a skunk. Needless to say, she called in sick.

brad cook


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 28, 2006)

DigMe said:


> A friend of mine and his wife were jogging one morning (before work) and she got sprayed by a skunk. Needless to say, she called in sick.
> 
> brad cook


 
Haha. How unfortunate.

Back to the topic, I recommend a headlamp instead of a hand carry torch for jogging. If you are going to be running long distances, keeping your hands free would make your jog much better. And, the headlamp could work as a sweatband too? I recommend the Princeton Tec series or the Black diamond. 

Stick to the small and light ones.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 28, 2006)

How about this one? It got good reviews at flashlightreviews and ledmuseum.

ovallight.com


----------



## JackJ (Jan 28, 2006)

I run a fair amount at night, used to use a headlamp, and no longer do when running on good pavement because I prefer no light when possible. Having a light always on in front of me detracted a lot from the magic of running in the dark. I also run on trails, and there a headlamp works well, since you've got to pay close attention to footing at all times.

Right now, I run roads with an L1P and/or a Strion. The latter is really too bright unless set to a wide flood. I use a lanyard on each, and if I need to keep one lit to navigate, I use a cigarette carry (is there some other term for this?) so that the body of the light is between my index and middle fingers. Dogs are my biggest problem--I live out in the country, and cars are few, such that I can hear them well before they're near me. But dogs sometimes come out of nowhere. I worry if the Strion set to max. throw might damage their eyes, though. 

I also wear an illuminte vest over a bright yellow jacket. 
I'm glad this thread got started, as this use, plus night cycling, are my main interests when it comes to lights.

Jack


----------



## stevesurf (Jan 28, 2006)

JackJ said:


> I'm glad this thread got started, as this use, plus night cycling, are my main interests when it comes to lights.
> Jack


I use an Inova 24/7 mounted in the back of my seat - you can see me for at least a block away. does anyone know of a handlebar mount for a SF L4?


----------



## markk (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been carrying a flashlight ever since hurricane Wilma passed through. There are still no street lights and many places. Also, they're still pulling stumps of downed trees which means debris on the sidewalks and surfaces that can change radically from day to day.

My technique is to light up the area a few feet in front of me and scan from there to as far as I can reasonably see - it only takes a couple of seconds per scan. If all is well, I'll run up to that point and do it all again. My preference is for fairly long throw. 

Of the lights I own, the L1 works very well and is probably my favorite for this but the G2 right up there. I must say, though, that I wish I had a light like one of these but with a side switch. Twistys and tail switches get annoying very quickly when you're getting tired. I's sure like to find a side-click body that could take a KL-1 head. Oh, yeah... and it has to be able to withstand a rinse under the faucet when I get home.


----------



## fleegs (Jan 28, 2006)

I jog with the LionCub. I like the multi brightness levels. My wife thought it was too small for her. She is more of an Aleph on 2X123s. Another light might be the VB16. Or whatever name the 16 brightness level flashlight goes by. I own a two VB16s but have not jogged with it yet. You could also go with an Aleph3 head on a 1X123 or 1.5X123 body and get a light engine (LE) that can use rechargables. You can buy a nice Aleph set up from the Shoppe. The LionCub is overpriced, at least at retail. The HD45 is also a great flashlight. The HD45 has a bright spill but yet strong hotspot. I do not know if you prefer smaller or medium sized lights for jogging. But I have listed a few of both. Oh, also check out the HDS EDC series. I used an U60 a few times.


rob


----------



## mrdctaylor (Jan 28, 2006)

I took a look at that Oval light (www.ovallight.com). Wow. Very interesting! They have a luxeon version now too for $39.99. I wonder if anyone out there sells them below the msrp.


----------



## Babo (Jan 28, 2006)

One thing you need to know is the flashlight's relative speed.
I tried out several last year and none could keep up with my pace.

After checking with other runners, I found that only a handful of
of the common off the shelf lights can do better than an eight minute mile; any faster and they can't throw a beam fast enough to stay in front of the runner.


----------

